# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تست پوششی یعنی چی ؟

## a.t.n

تست پوششی چیه ؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

تستی از جنس بافت پوششی را گویند )lol(


به تستهایی که علاوه بر تستای روتین خودت از برنامه میزنی تا یه یادد اوری یا تسلط دوباره بیاره . نمیدونم کجا مورد استفاده قرار گرفته ولی عمدتا به اینا میگن . ویا حتی به تسایی که یه مبحث خاص رو هم پوشش بدن هم میگن . حالا نظرات بقیه هم بهتر از مال من میتونه باشه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## reza2018

سلام،فرض کن هفته اول مبحث تابع رو خوندی،هفته دوم مثلثات رو...هفته دوم علاوه بر تست های مثلثات تعدادی تست از مبحث تابع هم میزنی تا مطالب فراموش نشه یا حتی خونده های قبلی تثبیت بشه...به این تست هایی که هفته دوم از مبحث تابع زدی میگن تست پوششی.

----------


## Dentist_jane

یعنی یه مبحثی رو خوندی وقتی رفتی مبحث بعدی از مبحث اولی مقداری تست بزنی که بهتره تست های نشاندارت باشه
وقتی رفتی مبحث سوم از دوتای قبلی تست بزنی
این واسه تثبیت و یادآوری مطالبه تا خونده هاتو یادت نره و همیشه بتونی تست هاشو جواب بدی
البته اگه تست های پوششیت بر طبق لایتنر باشه فوق العاده میشه

----------

